# Mastermind meets the MS390



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

Here we go men, the saw no one wants to port. The MS390.

Very nice packing job!!!












Good looking saw. In great condition, good compression, perfect candidate for a woods port. 











I can see why these saws are so weak in stock form. This muffler opening is very restrictive.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 18, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Here we go men, the saw no one wants to port. The MS390.
> 
> Very nice packing job!!!
> 
> ...


 
ewww...an orange handled Stihl


----------



## sefh3 (Aug 18, 2011)

I was one that was not sure about muffler mods. I didn't think there was that much improvement. The I came across an MS310. Similiar to a MS290. I didn't impress me. I like the MS290 and the 310 was just too close. Then I decided, let's try it. Open up the muffler and see what happens. Now I'm all for modding a muffler. I have not tried a port job yet, gathering the tools to start this next step. It woke that saw up a ton. I can't wait to see the gains with a woods port here. I'm on the fence. Keep us posted.


----------



## roncoinc (Aug 18, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Here we go men, the saw no one wants to port. The MS390.
> 
> Very nice packing job!!!
> 
> Thats because nobody cares !! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

Working over the muffler first.


----------



## sefh3 (Aug 18, 2011)

ummm didn't the 390 have a decompression on it? I don't see it on that one? I would measure the bore and make sure that is what you have. The tag on the flywheel can easily be replaced.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 18, 2011)

You're a glutton for punishment


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Go Randy :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stellarex (Aug 18, 2011)

Open that muffler more! I did the same thing to my 029S but drilled similar holes in the deflector as well and it woke my saw up even more!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

Stripped to the bones. That's the only way to get to the ports. It's definitely harder to work on than a pro series. 






Nice size and shape to the ports even stock.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 18, 2011)

Bout time AF got his 390 Mastermoobed.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 18, 2011)

what happened to the 401????? That's the one I want to see. 

BTW, open that muffler some more. I would double the size of the lower slots.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> I was one that was not sure about muffler mods. I didn't think there was that much improvement. The I came across an MS310. Similiar to a MS290. I didn't impress me. I like the MS290 and the 310 was just too close. Then I decided, let's try it. Open up the muffler and see what happens. Now I'm all for modding a muffler. I have not tried a port job yet, gathering the tools to start this next step. It woke that saw up a ton. I can't wait to see the gains with a woods port here. I'm on the fence. Keep us posted.



I ran it after the muffler mod and can tell you this saw likes to breathe. The muffler is really stopped up stock. I'll get a pic of the deflector, noticed I missed it. 



sefh3 said:


> ummm didn't the 390 have a decompression on it? I don't see it on that one? I would measure the bore and make sure that is what you have. The tag on the flywheel can easily be replaced.



It's a 390 the bore is 49mm. The owner bought it new as well.



blsnelling said:


> You're a glutton for punishment



:msp_biggrin:



AUSSIE1 said:


> Go Randy :msp_thumbup:



:msp_biggrin:



Stellarex said:


> Open that muffler more! I did the same thing to my 029S but drilled similar holes in the deflector as well and it woke my saw up even more!



It's easier to take more out than it is to add metal back in. If it needs more......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

nmurph said:


> what happened to the 401????? That's the one I want to see.
> 
> BTW, open that muffler some more. I would double the size of the lower slots.


 

The 401 is still on the shelf, it's my own saw so I never get time to work on it. 

The lower slot are outside the baffle so I'm just ignoring them for now.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 18, 2011)

Just throw that piece of #### in the trash can. Unless you buy a 660 instead all the "loggers" around here that are actually aging homeowners with B cups will think poorly of your social standing.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Bout time AF got his 390 Mastermoobed.



This saw belongs to our off-topic friend Jon1212. 

AF would have to pay more.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Just throw that piece of #### in the trash can. Unless you buy a 660 instead all the "loggers" around here that are actually aging homeowners with B cups will think poorly of your social standing.



I will tell you this my flatulent friend. 

This saw is an overweight pig stock. When I'm done with it it will be a different animal though. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## audible fart (Aug 18, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I will tell you this my flatulent friend.
> 
> This saw is an overweight pig stock. When I'm done with it it will be a different animal though. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Jon1212 is going to sue you. Because the MS390 is a well known useless piece of #### that nobody will ever be satisfied with. It's going to respond initially to these mods and burn up within a day or two.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

The timing numbers are really good imho.

Intake Duration: 155°
Exhaust Duration: 162°
Blowdown: 24°

It's mostly cleaned and ready to go.






Here's a couple of videos of the saw bone stock. The wood is 20" hickory that's as hard as woodpecker lips. The chain is Oregon full chisel, freshly sharpened with the rakers at .030.

[video=youtube;fBPaFkDF2mA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBPaFkDF2mA[/video]

[video=youtube;wyTn8avl-Os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyTn8avl-Os[/video]

This is my ms460 in the same piece of wood. Yeah it's some hard stuff. 

[video=youtube;stYkw90VCp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stYkw90VCp4[/video]


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 18, 2011)

Jee-zusss that is some hard ####, even though, that stock 39 is a bit of a turd

I'm interested in the "after" video


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> Jee-zusss that is some hard ####, even though, that stock 39 is a bit of a turd
> 
> *I'm interested in the "after" video *


 
Tomorrow.


----------



## Sport Faller (Aug 18, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Tomorrow.


 
Damn straight man, I'm expecting a video that could be used as stock footage for a processor :jester:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's one that Woodchucker owns. 
[video=youtube_share;ciTmuCdZCJs]http://youtu.be/ciTmuCdZCJs[/video]


----------



## Stellarex (Aug 18, 2011)

You never need to add more metal to a muffler. The stock mufflers are piles of crap IMO. All it takes is a little more fine tuning of the carb. The possibilities are endless on that muffler.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Here's one that Woodchucker owns.
> [video=youtube_share;ciTmuCdZCJs]http://youtu.be/ciTmuCdZCJs[/video]



Sweet!!! Fast SOB. 

After I get done with the hickory I'll stick an 8x8 cant on the bench and see how it does. It's not getting a popup so I ain't expecting a speed demon.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

Stellarex said:


> You never need to add more metal to a muffler. The stock mufflers are piles of crap IMO. All it takes is a little more fine tuning of the carb. The possibilities are endless on that muffler.


 
So your saying I could cut a 2" hole in the muffler and it wouldn't be too big???


----------



## nmurph (Aug 18, 2011)

You can open up the whole of the depressed area and still be ok.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like it!You always do nice work and GREAT post!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

nmurph said:


> You can open up the whole of the depressed area and still be ok.


 
The stock deflector won't really make use of that much area even after opening it up as much as still looks good. I'll probably put another deflector on the recoil side. I like em to look good.

This is the deflector I added to my 026.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 18, 2011)

When it's done Randy we'll hafta get together and you can race yours against mine.


----------



## Warped5 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice thread, Randy!

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> When it's done Randy we'll hafta get together and you can race yours against mine.


 
Well Jason, it ain't mine and it's just a work saw build. I would like to get my dirty paws on your saw though. Bring it down to TN at the next GTG.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2011)

Warped5 said:


> Nice thread, Randy!
> 
> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


 
Thanks Ted. I'll add more to it tomorrow. I'll show all the nasty details then.


----------



## sefh3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks Ted. I'll add more to it tomorrow. I'll show all the nasty details then.


 
This should be good........


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

At this very moment mastermind slipped and made a huge mistake grinding the ports and threw the saw away, i bet.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> At this very moment mastermind slipped and made a huge mistake grinding the ports and threw the saw away, i bet.


 
I'll take that bet, even give you odds. Say 3-1?


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I'll take that bet, even give you odds. Say 3-1?


 
I would take that bet if i was a dishonest man. But full disclosure, Mastermind already pm'd me about buying my MS390 because he already destroyed Jon1212's and he fears litigation.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> I would take that bet if i was a dishonest man. But full disclosure, Mastermind already pm'd me about buying my MS390 because he already destroyed Jon1212's and he fears litigation.


 
I think you is full of chit! LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2011)

:after_boom:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 19, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> :after_boom:


 
LOL

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 19, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> :after_boom:


 
Saw Troll, though you hate this series of saw with a passion, you have
to appreciate the concept at least. The idea of taking something cheap, 
and not that great performing push it further and see it what it can do. 

Every time someone does this it makes me think of the show Top Gear
and their attempt at making a Renault Avantime, as fast as a Mitsubishi Evo.


----------



## TK (Aug 19, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Saw Troll, though you hate this series of saw with a passion, you have
> to appreciate the concept at least. The idea of taking something cheap,
> and not that great performing push it further and see it what it can do.
> 
> ...


 
Did they succeed?


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

That's the great thing about America. If you want to, you have the freedom to mail a perfectly functioning saw to an alcoholic with felony priors in Tennessee to have him "fix" it. God bless America.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> That's the great thing about America. If you want to, you have the freedom to mail a perfectly functioning saw to an alcoholic with felony priors in Tennessee to have him "fix" it. God bless America.


 
Who is that supposed to be? :msp_confused:


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Who is that supposed to be? :msp_confused:


 
Hell, pick one. Everybody that lives in Tennessee is an Alcoholic with felony priors!:bday::wave::kilt:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Hell, pick one. Everybody that lives in Tennessee is an Alcoholic with felony priors!:bday::wave::kilt:



Is that true if they also married their sister...?


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> That's the great thing about America. If you want to, you have the freedom to mail a perfectly functioning saw to *an alcoholic with felony priors *in Tennessee to have him "fix" it. God bless America.




With those credentials, Randy could be a honorary Texan .


Randy, good thread :msp_thumbup:, I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> I would take that bet if i was a dishonest man. But full disclosure, Mastermind already pm'd me about buying my MS390 because he already destroyed Jon1212's and he fears litigation.



This is so obviously BS because everyone knows that you already killed your 390 AF when you were trying to start it with your fapping motion. You got so frustrated you left it laying in the dirt next to your trailer, and later when you were taking you windowless van out to hand out candy to small children you ran over your saw.



audible fart said:


> That's the great thing about America. If you want to, you have the freedom to mail a perfectly functioning saw to an alcoholic with felony priors in Tennessee to have him "fix" it. God bless America.



This is fueled by jealousy, and traumatic memories AF, The only person whoever offered to fix anything was that Tranny you jilted, and he/she tried "fixing" you with those rusty pruning shears.



audible fart said:


> Hell, pick one. Everybody that lives in Tennessee is an Alcoholic with felony priors!:bday::wave::kilt:


 
Yeah well everyone who lives in Baltimore is...........nahh this is way to long of a list.



Randy thanks for doing this porting for me, and I have complete confidence it will turn out great.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 19, 2011)

With Randy doing it!Good as money in bank!


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> With Randy doing it!Good as money in bank!


 
As good as money in the bank? I guess you don't watch the news.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> As good as money in the bank? I guess you don't watch the news.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ok as good as a gold bar in your pocket LOL


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow. This thread has turned into an Off-Topic rep-a-ho session. 

I'm a ho!!! Rep me #####es!!!! 

I'm almost done with the porting on this saw. There are several things about this thing that I like. The timing numbers were fairly good from the factory, only the intake timing has been altered at all. I was able to widen the ports to 68% of the bore diameter without running into the ring ends, although the intake port had to retain the top corners to support the ring end on the lower ring. 

Right now I'm researching windowing the piston. Probably not going to do it just wondering if anyone else has on this saw.

Audible Fart, if you want to get your MS390 ported.....................#### you.................get someone else to do it. 

I'll be back later with more pics.....and stuff.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind;310863audible Fart said:


> Damn And getting my MS390 ported was was right behind the preventative quadruple bypass i was going to get, too.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Wow. This thread has turned into an Off-Topic rep-a-ho session.
> 
> I'm a ho!!! Rep me #####es!!!!
> 
> ...


 
He can ship it to me and get it Vandalized.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> He can ship it to me and get it Vandalized.


 
Hows about i mod your MS211 with a steamroller.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Hell, pick one. Everybody that lives in Tennessee is an Alcoholic with felony priors!:bday::wave::kilt:


 
Thanks for that useful piece of info!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Wow. This thread has turned into an Off-Topic rep-a-ho session.
> 
> I'm a ho!!! Rep me #####es!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Prolly already seen it, but here's what I did to a MS290.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/176046.htm
Figured it was only fare to link my thread here, since yers is in mine.
Does that mean we got to git married now that we have entered each other???:biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Prolly already seen it, but here's what I did to a MS290.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/176046.htm
> Figured it was only fare to link my thread here, since yers is in mine.
> Does that mean we got to git married now that we have entered each other???:biggrin:


 
I've read it and liked the job you did on it. I didn't cut as much on this one though, the ports are thin as hell as it is and really don't want to cause it to be weakened at the exhaust flange. We'll just have to see how she runs.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's some more pics...

A terrible shot of the stock intake. I was checking to see where the ring ends are at BTC here. They would be an issue if I were to open this saw up like I normally do. You need to watch the upper corners of the intake port, if too much is removed the bottom ring end will be in the port. 






The stock port. Little bitty feller ain't it???






Here I made a port map of the intake, then laid out the intended shape and size. I'll just color the area in I want to cut out and go at it.






Intake roughed in.






This is the exhaust roughed in. It's hard to get a good pic of it, and yeah it's not easy to see what you're doing that far up the jug either.

I ended up opening both ports up to 33mm in width, witch is 68% of the bore measured along the cylinder wall.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Here's some more pics...
> 
> A terrible shot of the stock intake. I was checking to see where the ring ends are at BTC here. They would be an issue if I were to open this saw up like I normally do. You need to watch the upper corners of the intake port, if too much is removed the bottom ring end will be in the port.
> 
> ...


 
Jeeze Randy, You actually DO know what your're doing


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 19, 2011)

stihlaficionado said:


> Jeeze Randy, You actually DO know what your're doing


 
Sheesh! That's a relief......


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 19, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Sheesh! That's a relief......


 
Now I can mail him my 1973 B & S 3 1/2 hp mower . It needs a tune up


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

Again, here's the stock numbers on this saw. They really aren't bad for a stock saw. The problem these saws have IMHO is the restricted muffler. With just a modest muffler mod this saw came alive before I widened the ports.

Intake Duration: 155°
Exhaust Duration: 162°
Blowdown: 24°

After I put it back together:

Intake Duration: 165°
Exhaust Duration: 164°
Blowdown: 25° 

I lowered the intake port to gain 10°, and as a result of just cleaning up the casting I gained 2° on the exhaust. The transfers are untouched so I got an extra degree of blowdown.

The finished exhaust port. I just carried the width all the way out to the flange, the top and bottom are in the stock location.







Finished intake. I don't get the intake quite as smooth as the exhaust in hopes that it really matters. 






Ready to go back together. Notice the ring is tagged, this is to be sure I don't swap the rings around. It should go back together and not need to seal the rings this way, at least that's the plan.











Note the grease on the crank. I always use a bit on the seals. When reusing the old seals I put a dab of threebond around them. This isn't necessary when new seals are used.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks again Randy, I can't wait to get it back, and run it. Let the haters hate, the world they live in is flat.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Thanks again Randy, I can't wait to get it back, and run it. Let the haters hate, the world they live in is flat.


 
+1. This thread has clearly proved once and for all that the MS390 is an ultra powerful, moddable work saw. And for the last time Sawtroll, stop sending me PMs. My MS390 is not for sale.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 19, 2011)

Great job as always Randy


----------



## Currently (Aug 19, 2011)

Subscribing .... 

Wondering if it will match a 362 in power?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Hows about i mod your MS211 with a steamroller.


 
It will hurt the steamroller. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

More pics...

Starting the bolts in the bottom first. They go thru the tanks/case into the engine. I get them started but don't tighten them just yet.






Next, run the rear bar stud in. then tighten the case bolts.






Here's some more pics of the saw. I'll get it finished tomorrow and hopefully get to post an "after" Video.


----------



## wendell (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Does that mean we got to git married now that we have entered each other???:biggrin:


 
You southerners do have your own unique way of living. I think I may be reconsidering my trip to the TAMOK GTG. :msp_scared:

Randy, how is your career as a hand model working out?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

wendell said:


> You southerners do have your own unique way of living. I think I may be reconsidering my trip to the TAMOK GTG. :msp_scared:
> 
> *Randy, how is your career as a hand model working out?*



Welp Wendell my friend. Things were fine till I cut that thumb off with a skil saw. See that scar on it??? :hmm3grin2orange:

It don't bend anymore either, but that comes in handy for poking some smart mouth in the eye.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

Currently said:


> Subscribing ....
> 
> Wondering if it will match a 362 in power?


 

Not a chance.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Welp Wendell my friend. Things were fine till I cut that thumb off with a skil saw. See that scar on it??? :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> It don't bend anymore either, but that comes in handy for poking some smart mouth in the eye.


 
You should be happy they re-attached it. I have a friend that I watched cut his thumb off at the first joint with a table saw. Idiot was to lazy to swap the rack over and the board kicked out and in went his thumb. Well any way they didn't re-attach it and now he has this ugly nub. Ill always remember picking up his thumb and putting it in a zip lock bag before driving off to the ER.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Not a chance.


 
Mastermind put you up to this "lowering expectations" crap, and frankly i'm disappointed in you.
So mastermind, is this the first perfectly good MS390 you've transformed into a time bomb, or is there a trail of grenaded MS390s that led you to this one hoping this time would be different?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Mastermind put you up to this "lowering expectations" crap, and frankly i'm disappointed in you.
> So mastermind, is this the first perfectly good MS390 you've transformed into a time bomb, or is there a trail of grenaded MS390s that led you to this one hoping this time would be different?



I just announced in the 441 thread that I have to poop. 

I'll be back shortly. Hopefully the roids don't bug me too much when I push. Nothing like wiping up a bunch of ketchup when yer done.....


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> You should be happy they re-attached it. I have a friend that I watched cut his thumb off at the first joint with a table saw. Idiot was to lazy to swap the rack over and the board kicked out and in went his thumb. Well any way they didn't re-attach it and now he has this ugly nub. Ill always remember picking up his thumb and putting it in a zip lock bag before driving off to the ER.



They put it back on and I have complete feeling in it. It will not bend at all though, I sawed diagonally through the joint. It may have been better had they left it off, it gets in the way and ends up getting stubbed a lot. 



audible fart said:


> Mastermind put you up to this "lowering expectations" crap, and frankly i'm disappointed in you.
> So mastermind, is this the first perfectly good MS390 you've transformed into a time bomb, or is there a trail of grenaded MS390s that led you to this one hoping this time would be different?



I just hope it still runs......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I just announced in the 441 thread that I have to poop.
> 
> I'll be back shortly. Hopefully the roids don't bug me too much when I push. Nothing like wiping up a bunch of ketchup when yer done.....



Need em packed back in???


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness that's funny.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Oh my goodness that's funny.



Marvel of mechanical engineering. :msp_sleep:


----------



## Warped5 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Marvel of mechanical engineering. :msp_sleep:


 
Looks like a 'Steely Dan!'


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

Warped5 said:


> Looks like a 'Steely Dan!'


 

Dan backwards is nad.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

Warped5 said:


> Looks like a 'Steely Dan!'


 
LOL see what happens when they let us out of Off-Topic?????


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> LOL see what happens when they let us out of Off-Topic?????


 

Lol OT style in every forum is how I roll.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Lol OT style in every forum is how I roll.


 
Well, I have fun every where I go. If no fun, I'm stayin home. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Well, I have fun every where I go. If no fun, I'm stayin home. :hmm3grin2orange:


 

I love fun time.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I love fun time.


 
You need to bring your happy ass to the TN GTG in Oct.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> You need to bring your happy ass to the TN GTG in Oct.


 

There's a small chance I might be able to make it. I'm gonna keep my name unannounced this time just in case I can't make it - that way I won't have to remove my name off the list if I can't go.....

If I don;t make it to this one I swear / promise I'll make one of these big events soon enough. With my dad getting sick this past winter things have been just plain crazy. But I'm gonna do whatever I can to make it!!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> There's a small chance I might be able to make it. I'm gonna keep my name unannounced this time just in case I can't make it - that way I won't have to remove my name off the list if I can't go.....
> 
> If I don;t make it to this one I swear / promise I'll make one of these big events soon enough. With my dad getting sick this past winter things have been just plain crazy. But I'm gonna do whatever I can to make it!!


 
Yeah man, I hated hearing about your Dad. You'll get to roll in here sometime I'm sure.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

Is this a clothing optional thread. I feel like gittin nekked:msp_w00t:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Is this a clothing optional thread. I feel like gittin nekked:msp_w00t:


 

With a bunch of ugly hairy men?? That's phucked.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> With a bunch of ugly hairy men?? That's phucked.


 
Who you callin hairy, i just waxed it all off. I'm like a 245lbs baby:redface:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Who you callin hairy, i just waxed it all off. I'm like a 245lbs baby:redface:


 
I ain't enjoying the mental picture I'm getting here Strumpy. Thanks.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Who you callin hairy, i just waxed it all off. I'm like a 245lbs baby:redface:


 
You need to go over to the HO thread LOL You would fit right in!!They like cows,pigs,sheep & anything warm! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Aug 19, 2011)

audible fart said:


> At this very moment mastermind slipped and made a huge mistake grinding the ports and threw the saw away, i bet.



I'm starting to see why you have an old Goat for an avatar!!!! LOLOL,,,, methinks you would go out of your way to butt heads with a fence post,,, if you got 1/2 a chance,,, LOLOL!!!



audible fart said:


> Mastermind put you up to this "lowering expectations" crap, and frankly i'm disappointed in you.
> So mastermind, is this the first perfectly good MS390 you've transformed into a time bomb, or is there a trail of grenaded MS390s that led you to this one hoping this time would be different?


 
see what I mean????? LOLOL!!!


----------



## audible fart (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey Woodchucker, isn't it cool that our MS390s actually run and mastermind hasn't ####ed them up?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> You need to go over to the HO thread LOL You would fit right in!!They like cows,pigs,sheep & anything warm! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yeah. He's been there before. lol :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 19, 2011)

tbone75 said:


> You need to go over to the HO thread LOL You would fit right in!!*They like cows,pigs,sheep & anything warm! :hmm3grin2orange*:


 
& pink, don't forget pink.:msp_thumbsup:

I might just head over there, aint been there in a while.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 19, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> & pink, don't forget pink.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> I might just head over there, aint been there in a while.


 
Sorry I is color blind :biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm starting to see why you have an old Goat for an avatar!!!! LOLOL,,,, methinks you would go out of your way to butt heads with a fence post,,, if you got 1/2 a chance,,, LOLOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> see what I mean????? LOLOL!!!


 
I dub AF the official AS humbler... It's his calling, and he takes it seriously... Ha!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> & pink, don't forget pink.:msp_thumbsup:
> 
> I might just head over there, aint been there in a while.


 
Hey! You never told me you had a pink outfit!!! You holdin out on me Stump???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey! You never told me you had a pink outfit!!! You holdin out on me Stump???


 
It's more of a flesh color :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> It's more of a flesh color :msp_biggrin:


 
Oh lord... I didn't wanna know that!!! LOL I'll see about getting you a 039 to play with tomorrow so you can put that other thing away!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Oh lord... I didn't wanna know that!!! LOL I'll see about getting you a 039 to play with tomorrow so you can put that other thing away!!!:msp_tongue:


 
SaWEEEETTT:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> SaWEEEETTT:msp_thumbsup:


 
I think Randy and AF have gone to bed... We have officially hijacked his thread... (-:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I think Randy and AF have gone to bed... We have officially hijacked his thread... (-:


 
Don't tell anybidy, but I just pooped in here. Hope nobody steps in it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't tell anybidy, but I just pooped in here. Hope nobody steps in it.


 
LOL..... Me and Levi sittin here watching fan boy and chum chum...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

What are ya'll talkin about??? 

This is a serious thread. And stuff. 

Got any snackies??? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> What are ya'll talkin about???
> 
> This is a serious thread. And stuff.
> 
> Got any snackies??? :msp_sneaky:


 
Dude I wish... Bourbon is the order of the night...:msp_wink:


----------



## CR500 (Aug 20, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Don't tell anybidy, but I just pooped in here. Hope nobody steps in it.


 
Explains the smell..... Somebody light a match.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 20, 2011)

​


CR500 said:


> Explains the smell..... Somebody light a match.


 
Hope he don't end up with smurf balls this time like he did in Tennessee...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 20, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Hey Woodchucker, isn't it cool that our MS390s actually run and mastermind hasn't ####ed them up?:biggrinbounce2:


 

:kilt: :kilt: :kilt: :kilt:


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 20, 2011)

Currently said:


> Subscribing ....
> 
> Wondering if it will match a 362 in power?


 
Doesn't really matter, *junk feels like junk*, regardless of that! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## audible fart (Aug 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Doesn't really matter, *junk feels like junk*, regardless of that! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
"Junk feels like Junk?"
No wonder they call you the Norway fondler.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Doesn't really matter, *junk feels like junk*, regardless of that! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 

Been feeling up on a bunch of dudes junk to make that assessment?? 

Gross!:jawdrop:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 20, 2011)

Lol AF we had the same thoughts at the same time. I guess we were meant to be buddy.

Let's start a junk feeling crew of our own, WITHOUT Niko!


----------



## audible fart (Aug 20, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Lol AF we had the same thoughts at the same time. I guess we were meant to be buddy.
> 
> Let's start a junk feeling crew of our own, WITHOUT Niko!


 
I think a junk feeling crew has already been started called the democrat party. And i ain't joining.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 20, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Lol AF we had the same thoughts at the same time. I guess we were meant to be buddy.
> 
> Let's start a junk feeling crew of our own, WITHOUT Niko!


 
I want in. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 20, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Who you callin hairy, i just waxed it all off. I'm like a 245lbs baby:redface:


 
if you waxed it all off, you should be down to about 195 now...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 20, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> if you waxed it all off, you should be down to about 195 now...


 
I wish:cool2:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

If you fellers don't mind me elbowing in I'll stick the rest of the pics in here. 












Back to the muffler. The first round of mods I did were to see how it performed with just a muffler mod. now that is ported...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## tbone75 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks good there #2.Now we will see how it runs.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

The video is processing. It runs a little better.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;tuOSiJBUFx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuOSiJBUFx8[/video]


----------



## DSS (Aug 20, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> The video is processing. It runs a little better.


 
Hurry up! I wanna see if these AF type saws is any good.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;O_SaQStbjeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_SaQStbjeI[/video]


----------



## audible fart (Aug 20, 2011)

DSS said:


> Hurry up! I wanna see if these AF type saws is any good.


 
They're good enough that me& a couple woodburning pals are completely stocked for years. While i was doing all that cutting i haven't a clue how the extra pound it weighs will affect my spine as i age, but it probably traumatized it. Also probably wasted 30 minutes of my life using the saw instead of it cutting slightly faster so i could set it down and turn it off faster.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's the stock video and the ported video so you won't have to dig around.

[video=youtube;fBPaFkDF2mA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBPaFkDF2mA&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=youtube;O_SaQStbjeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O_SaQStbjeI[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

The chain is a bit too aggressive for a 64cc saw. It's the one I run on my ms460 so the rakers are a little low. It would probably cut a little faster with a less aggressive chain.

I've got two more videos, one in smaller hickory and one in peckerpole pine. The pine is for the Woodchucker. 

[video=youtube;grhCLVhqnrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grhCLVhqnrU[/video]

The next one is still processing.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;JYQIFQazMi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYQIFQazMi4[/video]


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 20, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Been feeling up on a bunch of dudes junk to make that assessment??
> 
> Gross!:jawdrop:


 
Not really, just a MS390 and some MS250s.......(where is the "puke" smilie?).


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking good Randy! 

U tried that filing guide I gave ya yet?


----------



## DG2244 (Aug 20, 2011)

That's impressive. Your going to make everyone run out and buy a MS390 now. Stihl may have to release a limited edition Mastermind MS390 in your honor.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 20, 2011)

DG2244 said:


> That's impressive. Your going to make everyone run out and buy a MS390 now. Stihl may have to release a limited edition Mastermind MS390 in your honor.


 
That's a great idea. Of course they don't make MS390s anymore, but i might consider parting with mine for $12,000ish. Autographed by Paincow is substantially more though.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 20, 2011)

audible fart said:


> That's a great idea. Of course they don't make MS390s anymore, but i might consider parting with mine for $12,000ish. Autographed by Paincow is substantially more though.


 
Do I get Kombi in the deal? Either Kombi or the 12 hp B&S, I heard you recently upgraded to a Kohler Command Pro OHV twin.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 20, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Do I get Kombi in the deal? Either Kombi or the 12 hp B&S, I heard you recently upgraded to a Kohler Command Pro OHV twin.


 
My bobcats don't have Kohleroop: Paincow uses Kawasakis.


----------



## DSS (Aug 20, 2011)

audible fart said:


> My bobcats don't have Kohleroop: Paincow uses Kawasakis.


 
I think he meant the toyucca tacoma.:cool2:


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 20, 2011)

Your stock to ported video is one of the best examples of why everyone should own a ported saw. Awesome job! Now I just need to get one of my saws ported.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 20, 2011)

audible fart said:


> My bobcats don't have Kohleroop: Paincow uses Kawasakis.


 
Were you a samurai warrior in a previous life? Know anything made in Nippon that isn't golden in your humble and rice wined opinion?

Kawasakis do seem like they might be the next big thing, but they are not there yet. Some goofy intake/filter designs.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 20, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Were you a samurai warrior in a previous life? Know anything made in Nippon that isn't golden in your humble and rice wined opinion?
> 
> Kawasakis do seem like they might be the next big thing, but they are not there yet. Some goofy intake/filter designs.


 
Hey! This thread is about MS390s and how they can be made slightly faster at the expense of reliability, not my awesome 10&7 year old 17&15hp walk behind mowers.  (that have run flawlessly for years&made me a Kawasaki fan.)


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Looking good Randy!
> 
> U tried that filing guide I gave ya yet?



To be honest I can make that particular chain sharper by filing it without the guide. On a Stihl chain it works great for me though. 



DG2244 said:


> That's impressive. Your going to make everyone run out and buy a MS390 now. Stihl may have to release a limited edition Mastermind MS390 in your honor.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Jed1124 said:


> Your stock to ported video is one of the best examples of why everyone should own a ported saw. Awesome job! Now I just need to get one of my saws ported.:msp_thumbsup:



It was a little too lean in that video. In the video with the smaller hickory I had fattened it up and it was pulling harder.


----------



## wendell (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank goodness for those hickory videos, I was able to knock another chapter of War and Peace. Thanks!!!

:hmm3grin2orange:

Good job, Randy!


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 21, 2011)

wendell said:


> Thank goodness for those hickory videos, I was able to knock another chapter of War and Peace. Thanks!!!
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Good job, Randy!



I call BS. You haven't read anything longer than a gravy fry recipe in years.:wink2:

Haters gonna hate, Randy. Now we know both Japanese and North Polers can't tell time.


----------



## Blazin (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice work MM! 

You must work at the Husqvarna factory, cause they come out of the box runnin like that


----------



## audible fart (Aug 23, 2011)

Hadn't heard jon1212 review his modded saw yet. Started getting worried.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 23, 2011)

MM is waiting for his Stihl dealer to order the new cylinder. :jester:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

UPS has Jonathan's saw now. I told him I wanted him to tell everyone know if he liked my work. I also told him to let everyone know if it sucks.

BTW he's not the only AS member to have a saw I've modded. There are several floating around.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Hadn't heard jon1212 review his modded saw yet. Started getting worried.


 


Mastermind said:


> UPS has Jonathan's saw now. I told him I wanted him to tell everyone know if he liked my work. I also told him to let everyone know if it sucks.
> 
> BTW he's not the only AS member to have a saw I've modded. There are several floating around.


 
Yep, just sittin' hear waiting for the saw to show up. It affords me the opportunity to reflect upon this thread, and in so doing I have come to a couple of conclusions. 
One being that the true saw enthusiast doesn't deride someone taking a chance by modifying something out of the "norm". I could very easily have asked Randy to do the same thing to my 288XP, and very few would have thought anything of it. However the 288XP in my opinion doesn't lack in performance, so I just couldn't see the point in modifying something that I am happy with. whereas the MS 390 is underpowered for its heft, and I think that is the general consensus, so why not do something about it.
The second is that I find it interesting the amount of hypocrisy prevalent within this thread due to the simple fact that some of the members that make some of the more controversial posts are the same one's who take exception to this saw modification.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^^^^



With that being said I hafta say (as much as others may disagree) that a good built 039/MS390 is well worth the money. Sure it's not gonna run like a friggin' ported 7900 - but that's not the goal! It's to toy with every saw (even the hated ones) just for the sake of doing it. 

I say rock on with a ported MS390 and let the haters hate. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

sefh3 said:


> ummm didn't the 390 have a decompression on it? I don't see it on that one? I would measure the bore and make sure that is what you have. The tag on the flywheel can easily be replaced.


 


Mastermind said:


> It's a 390 the bore is 49mm. The owner bought it new as well.


 
Good work on the Mooberized MS390 Randy.:jester: 

If it wasn't for the fact that Jonathan bought that MS390 new, I'd say it was an 039 with a replaced top cover/decal. 039's don't have decomp valves, while MS390's supposedly all do. Must've been an 'early' MS390 built at the changeover, and leftover 039 engines were still on the shelf. Doesn't really matter either way...


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

If by "early" you mean 9 or 10 years ago then yes I suppose it is.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> If by "early" you mean 9 or 10 years ago then yes I suppose it is.


 
Yep. The change from the 0XX model numbers to the MSXXX numbers didn't happen long before that.


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind meets the MS390 
subtitle: Talk about getting moobs in the wringer




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> Mastermind meets the MS390
> subtitle: Talk about getting moobs in the wringer
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great!!! Another cornpone chiming in with nothing useful to add. Well at least this thread has brought about some consistency. Not neccessarily of the "good" variety.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Great!!! Another cornpone chiming in with nothing useful to add. Well at least this thread has brought about some consistency. Not neccessarily of the "good" variety.


 
when ya gonna run it?


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

*Whoyacallinacornpone.......yacornpone?????????????*



Jon1212 said:


> Great!!! Another cornpone chiming in with nothing useful to add. Well at least this thread has brought about some consistency. Not neccessarily of the "good" variety.


 
Are you really that surprised, considering the folks that'd be participating in one of MasterMoob's threads???? Come *on* Jonathan...


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 23, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Are you really that surprised, considering the folks that'd be participating in one of MasterMoob's threads???? Come *on* Jonathan...


 
Dang MM, you've been dissed real badotstir:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

stihlaficionado said:


> when ya gonna run it?


 
Mark, it's on the way back to me right now, so I may not get to run it until next week. If by some UPS miracle I get it on Friday I'll try to get it out this weekend.



Eccentric said:


> Are you really that surprised, considering the folks that'd be participating in one of MasterMoob's threads???? Come *on* Jonathan...


 
Aaron, I'm not really surprised once you take into consideration the almost cult like following Senor Moobs has in the OT forum, I'm just surprised that all the miscreants were able to navigate their way over here.



stihlaficionado said:


> Dang MM, you've been dissed real badotstir:


 
Nahh, he wasn't dissed. He was just surprised at the level of pigheadedness by some members. Haters are gonna hate, usually from their "the world is flat" way of thinking.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Mark, it's on the way back to me right now, so I may not get to run it until next week. If by some UPS miracle I get it on Friday I'll try to get it out this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Running the saws, owning saws is all about fun w/ me. I don't care how fast it runs or if it outcuts a particular saw.
I had Brad woods port the 385xp & now I usually take it out whenever I cut.


----------



## wendell (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> I'm just surprised that all the miscreants were able to navigate their way over here.


 
Why? You did so it can't be that hard! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

wendell said:


> Why? You did so it can't be that hard! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Easy there When-dull, MM emailed me the link to the thread, so there:msp_tongue:...........:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Me feeling dissed??? No not really. 

I was surprised that the thread had as many replies as it did. I do build threads fairly regularly and they don't ever get this much play. It's hard to be a rep ho and be taken seriously when I port a saw. If I had to choose though the porting would have to go, off-topic is where most of my friends are. We very rarely cut the legs out from under a guy there, it happens with alarming regularity here. 

Rep me you buncha misfits!!!!!! uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Me feeling dissed??? No not really.
> 
> I was surprised that the thread had as many replies as it did. I do build threads fairly regularly and they don't ever get this much play. It's hard to be a rep ho and be taken seriously when I port a saw. If I had to choose though the porting would have to go, off-topic is where most of my friends are. *We very rarely cut the legs out from under a guy there, it happens with alarming regularity here. *Rep me you buncha misfits!!!!!! uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


 
This is why I wear my cutting chaps when participating in the "Chainsaw" forum.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

*You're right Randy. No 'dissin' here. That's reserved for Brad's threads....*



Mastermind said:


> Me feeling dissed??? No not really.
> 
> I was surprised that the thread had as many replies as it did. I do build threads fairly regularly and they don't ever get this much play. It's hard to be a rep ho and be taken seriously when I port a saw. If I had to choose though the porting would have to go, off-topic is where most of my friends are. We very rarely cut the legs out from under a guy there, it happens with alarming regularity here.
> 
> Rep me you buncha misfits!!!!!! uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


 
I will once I spread it around a bit more Randy. I'm not the drunken rep-spreadin' sailor that some of you miscreants are. Not one to shy away from a bit of tomfoolery, malfesance, mischief, or shenanegans (or be afraid to butcher spelling and grammar) however................................


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> This is why I wear my cutting chaps when participating in the "Chainsaw" forum.


 
I'm fittin ready to grab me a pair. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I will once I spread it around a bit more Randy. I'm not the drunken rep-spreadin' sailor that some of you miscreants are. Not one to shy away from a bit of tomfoolery, malfesance, mischief, or shenanegans (or be afraid to butcher spelling and grammar) however................................



I feel much better now Aaron. I don't want Brad's shadow cast upon me. I try hard to sail in my own style.

That malfensance you speak of. Is that even legal outside of Nevada???? :msp_unsure:


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Me feeling dissed??? No not really.
> 
> I was surprised that the thread had as many replies as it did. I do build threads fairly regularly and they don't ever get this much play. It's hard to be a rep ho and be taken seriously when I port a saw. If I had to choose though the porting would have to go, off-topic is where most of my friends are. We very rarely cut the legs out from under a guy there, it happens with alarming regularity here.
> 
> Rep me you buncha misfits!!!!!! uttahere2:uttahere2:uttahere2:


 
dissed was in jest dood.

Dunno, lots of legless posters


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

stihlaficionado said:


> dissed was in jest dood.
> 
> Dunno, lots of legless posters



Did I say I was gonna stop doing porting threads????

Why hell no. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

The next time I'll make it a sticky though. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I feel much better now Aaron. I don't want Brad's shadow cast upon me. I try hard to sail in my own style.
> 
> That malfensance you speak of. Is that even legal outside of Nevada???? :msp_unsure:


 
Randy, don't let Aaron lie to you. He still has 4 of the original 10 rep shots from when he joined AS. Yeah, he's that stingy with the stuff.

As for the issue of performing malfeasance outside the State of Nevada I believe this can only be done in the form of claiming chainsaw ownership without the issue of proof in the form of picture evidence, or with affirmation of two witnesses, neither of which can be Aaron. Aaron I know this is a rather harsh ruling by AS(as cited in a previous thread), but you know, rules are rules.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Did I say I was gonna stop doing porting threads????
> 
> Why hell no. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The next time I'll make it a sticky though. :msp_w00t:


 
I want my Husky 55R or Pooplan 3500 immortalized on Utube


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I feel much better now Aaron. I don't want Brad's shadow cast upon me. I try hard to sail in my own style.
> 
> That malfensance you speak of. Is that even legal outside of Nevada???? :msp_unsure:


 
Nope.....................and neither is scullduggery. Legal-schmegal. That never stopped me before! Somebody hold my beer..............check this out!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

stihlaficionado said:


> I want my Husky 55R or Pooplan 3500 immortalized on Utube


 
I know a guy.............


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Nope.....................and neither is scullduggery. Legal-schmegal. That never stopped me before! *Somebody hold my beer..............check this out!*


 

Watch out Bro. All the good redneck stories start out like that.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Randy, don't let Aaron lie to you. He still has 4 of the original 10 rep shots from when he joined AS. Yeah, he's that stingy with the stuff.
> 
> As for the issue of performing malfeasance outside the State of Nevada I believe this can only be done in the form of claiming chainsaw ownership without the issue of proof in the form of picture evidence, or with affirmation of two witnesses, neither of which can be Aaron. Aaron I know this is a rather harsh ruling by AS (as cited in a previous thread), but you know, rules are rules.


 
Well Jonathan...........................you and Randy got two of the six......so you should feel special (and not short-bus special either).

Rules indeed are rules. Maybe I should have Randy Mooberize *this*....









The other option is to send him my big ugly box of mini-mac parts for him to port and assemble as an MMMM (MasterMoobsMiniMac).:jester:


And then of course theres the little Homelite XL-Auto that a certain someone sent me recently. When I take it apart to replace the oiler lines, I'll have to send it out for Mooberizing!


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

*Hey I resemble that........*



Mastermind said:


> Watch out Bro. All the good redneck stories start out like that.


 
Now Randy, I've never been arrested in a trailer park (well that I remember anyway), and I have no sister to date. Also don't have enough hair left to sport a Mullet. You think I'd rock one if I could? You're DAMN RIGHT I would! Business in the front..............and Party in the back...

Would anyone but a Redneck do something stupid like shoot a cellphone pic of a PBR truck while driving 70MPH on HWY101?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Well Jonathan...........................you and Randy got two of the six......so you should feel special (and not short-bus special either).
> 
> Rules indeed are rules. Maybe I should have Randy Mooberize *this*....
> 
> ...



No need to Mooberize (I can't believe I even typed that) the Super EZ. They are hopped up from the factory! The one we have is a strong little bugger.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh man thanks for that, and thanks for the clarification about "special." Now I can take this damn helmet off, it scares my employees.
Someone sent you a saw?.........man you must be a lot friendlier that I thought. As for porting it, I'm sure randy has a 5/32 dremel head he can open it up with..............lol.
Keep the yellow at home, please?


----------



## wendell (Aug 23, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Well Jonathan...........................you and Randy got two of the six......so you should feel special beyond being short-bus special.


 
Fixed it for ya!


----------



## wendell (Aug 23, 2011)

Mooberize, Stumpbroke, what the heck is this world coming to. :msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

wendell said:


> Fixed it for ya!


 
Hey When-dull I fixed your rep count too...........it needed some "red" to balance it out.


----------



## wendell (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> If I had to choose though the porting would have to go, off-topic is where most of my friends are.


 
Dang it, now I'm gettin' all misty eyed again. :redface::redface:


----------



## wendell (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey When-dull I fixed your rep count too...........it needed some "red" to balance it out.


 
Probably not wise to threaten somebody carrying an 8 pound maul when all you got is a ball peen.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 23, 2011)

wendell said:


> Probably not wise to threaten somebody carrying an 8 pound maul when all you got is a ball peen.


 
A ball peen well placed trumps a maul anyday


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

wendell said:


> Fixed it for ya!


 
Thanks Steve! You like the latest additons to my sig-line?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

wendell said:


> Probably not wise to threaten somebody dragging an 8 pound maul when all you got is a ball peen.


 

I took into account your lack of upper body strength, and went ahead and made your post more realistic.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

wendell said:


> Mooberize, Stumpbroke, what the heck is this world coming to. :msp_w00t:



I know right???

I really wouldn't want to see that in someone's sig.

MS390 Mooberized

Husky 372 Stumpbroke

WTF????


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> I took into account your lack of upper body strength, and went ahead and made your post more realistic.


 
Remember though Jonathan. WhenDull does have a LOT of upper body!!! :msp_scared:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Remember though Jonathan. WhenDull does have a LOT of upper body!!! :msp_scared:


 
Yep, I've heard he has some tig bitties.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, I've heard he has some tig bitties.


 
MegaMoobs :msp_wink:


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 23, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> I will once I spread it around a bit more Randy. I'm not the drunken rep-spreadin' sailor that some of you miscreants are. Not one to shy away from a bit of tomfoolery, malfesance, mischief, or shenanegans (or be afraid to butcher spelling and grammar) however................................


 
We/I kinda resemble those comments, but you and that RandyMac are not keeping the hippy problem down low enough. May have to start "coaching" you two like we do the shop monkey. I also think you both watch a bit too much, should join in more. Them other numskulls should be able to figure a few things out by themselves



Mastermind said:


> I feel much better now Aaron. I don't want Brad's shadow cast upon me. I try hard to sail in my own style.
> 
> That malfensance you speak of. Is that even legal outside of Nevada???? :msp_unsure:



I didn't see nothing. Thats my story and I'm not sticking to it.



Eccentric said:


> Now Randy, I've never been arrested in a trailer park (well that I remember anyway), and I have no sister to date. Also don't have enough hair left to sport a Mullet. You think I'd rock one if I could? You're DAMN RIGHT I would! Business in the front..............and Party in the back...
> 
> Would anyone but a Redneck do something stupid like shoot a cellphone pic of a PBR truck while driving 70MPH on HWY101?


 
Is that the Ford back on the road?


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> We/I kinda resemble those comments, but you and that RandyMac are not keeping the hippy problem down low enough. May have to start "coaching" you two like we do the shop monkey. I also think you both watch a bit too much, should join in more. Them other numskulls should be able to figure a few things out by themselves
> 
> I didn't see nothing. Thats my story and I'm not sticking to it.
> 
> Is that the Ford back on the road?



I've never been much of a joiner. I do like to sit back and observe....................and give help (or fire a few shots) when needed. Heck, this (my time on AS) is about the most social I've ever been. Just ask my wife...:jester:

We'll endeavor to work harder on the hippie population problem. 'Twas easier to do when I could just run 'em down with the old Ford. Gotta take one of the *Internationals* off of non-op so I can start thumpin' them dirty, smelly granola-munchers with a quickness...

Nah. The old Ford is still parked and dead. That pic was taken from my beat up, worn out Mazda B2300. It has since been traded in on a new 4WD Ranger. I think I shot that pic sometime in April or May of this year.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks to this thread and you guys I've made it to the top of the rep ho heap. 

If ya have to ask, you'll never understand!!!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I know right???
> 
> I really wouldn't want to see that in someone's sig.
> 
> ...


 
we all know the correct term is Mastermoobed


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks to this thread and you guys I've made it to the top of the rep ho heap.
> 
> If ya have to ask, you'll never understand!!!!


 
Repaho is that a tribal name?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Repaho is that a tribal name?



Yes I do believe it is. 

I never miss a chance. 

You know ya want to!!!!! Repaho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Randy,
I'm working on an idea for your next porting thread..............Craftsman 3.7.............


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Randy,
> I'm working on an idea for your next porting thread..............Craftsman 3.7.............


 
That would be badass Jonathan...........that's if you're talkin' the Poulan 3700 version and not the Roper. Do you have a red one?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Randy,
> I'm working on an idea for your next porting thread..............Craftsman 3.7.............


 


Eccentric said:


> That would be badass Jonathan...........that's if you're talkin' the Poulan 3700 version and not the Roper. Do you have a red one?



Yes it would be badass. I did a PP330 with a popup that was a really good runner. (Mike) rms61moparman has it now.


----------



## logging22 (Aug 23, 2011)

Too late do0ds. I already hit him up to do my 084. He gonna be busy for a while.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> That would be badass Jonathan...........that's if you're talkin' the Poulan 3700 version and not the Roper. Do you have a red one?


 
I found one locally I'm trying to get. Also I'm working towards a 262XP, and a couple of others.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Too late do0ds. I already hit him up to do my 084. He gonna be busy for a while.


 
Too late? Whatever, man. Randy turns out port jobs quicker than a pimp turns out Ho's.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Repaho is that a tribal name?


 


Mastermind said:


> Yes I do believe it is.
> 
> I never miss a chance.
> 
> ...


 
Casino, baby, casino, sovereign nation status, I'm collecting feathers as we type. White man keeps us down. Lite the pipe!


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> I found one locally I'm trying to get. Also I'm working towards a 262XP, and a couple of others.


 
That's cool. A red Craftsman 3.7 version of a Poulan 3700 is on my 'list', as is any Poulan 245A or variant (including the Western Auto/Wizzard and Dayton versions) BTW............if you see one local to you LMK please. Same for a Poulan 5200/Craftsman 5.2. I've got a Husky 257 that I may try to get Mooberized if it doesn't end up getting traded away first...


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 23, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Casino, baby, casino, sovereign nation status, I'm collecting feathers as we type. White man keeps us down. Lite the pipe!


 
Heyhowareya' heyhowareya'


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 23, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Great!!! Another cornpone chiming in with nothing useful to add. Well at least this thread has brought about some consistency. Not neccessarily of the "good" variety.


 
I'm poking fun at a friend... hypocrite much?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 23, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Too late do0ds. I already hit him up to do my 084. He gonna be busy for a while.


 
You gonna try to give that 3120 of Wyatt's a run this October???
:big_smile:


----------



## logging22 (Aug 23, 2011)

Somebody said ho. Here i be.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> I'm poking fun at a friend... hypocrite much?



Poke away my friend. I like it. :msp_wub:


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Poke away my friend. I like it. :msp_wub:


 
yeah, I heard that about you....


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 23, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> You gonna try to give that 3120 of Wyatt's a run this October???
> :big_smile:


 
Wyatt may not have the only 3120 there...


----------



## logging22 (Aug 23, 2011)

Number 37 said:


> Wyatt may not have the only 3120 there...


 
Not gonna have the only 120cc saw there either.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2011)

Big saws!!!! So Hawt right now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wendell (Aug 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks to this thread and you guys I've made it to the top of the rep ho heap.
> 
> If ya have to ask, you'll never understand!!!!



As fast as I'm falling down the list, I guess I better get to portin' some crap saw if that is all it takes.





logging22 said:


> Not gonna have the only 120cc saw there either.


 
Dang, I wish I had a 120 cc saw.




P.S. It's all in fun, Jon, don't get your panties in a twist. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Not gonna have the only 120cc saw there either.


 


Hedgerow said:


> You gonna try to give that 3120 of Wyatt's a run this October???
> :big_smile:


 
Repped in the newest ported repaho thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the way ol' Jeff thinks, The Ported Repaho Thread.

Rep Please.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I like the way ol' Jeff thinks, The Ported Repaho Thread.
> 
> Rep Please.


 
Sorry Randy... gotta spread some to wendell first...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Too late do0ds. I already hit him up to do my 084. He gonna be busy for a while.


 
I see how it is now:msp_angry::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> You gonna try to give that 3120 of Wyatt's a run this October???
> :big_smile:


 
It's not Wiatt's 3120 he'll have to worry about:msp_wink:
I got sombody elses waiting patiently in the shop.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 24, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I see how it is now:msp_angry::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Rep for you too Stump!!!...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Rep for you too Stump!!!...


 
Thanks.

I'm gonna see if Jon T. will let me bring his 088 that I built fer him to the GTG. He said he's not gonna make it.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

So who's gonna buy an MS390 because of this thread?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> So who's gonna buy an MS390 because of this thread?


 
After seeing the potential the 390 has I wouldn't mind having one. Of course it would be ported in short order. They are really underpowered pigs stock.


----------



## wendell (Aug 24, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Sorry Randy... gotta spread some to wendell first...:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I like the way this man thinks!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> So who's gonna buy an MS390 because of this thread?


 
Not me... But I'm gonna have Stumpy port the tired old 039... Otherwise, it would eventually end up just a parts saw... :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Not me... But I'm gonna have Stumpy port the tired old 039... Otherwise, it would eventually end up just a parts saw... :msp_tongue:


 
They run pretty well opened up. The next time I do one I hope to build a popup for it.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> So who's gonna buy an MS390 because of this thread?


 
Is yours for sale?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Not me... But I'm gonna have Stumpy port the tired old 039... Otherwise, it would eventually end up just a parts saw... :msp_tongue:


 
 No since in makin it a parts saw. But it might be after I git done with it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> No since in makin it a parts saw. But it might be after I git done with it.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
I sorta doubt that Stumpy. You seem to be doing a good job on your work. I've made scrap metal out of a few jugs. But I knew I was pushing the limits when I did it. If you are like me you just have to know how much is too much.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Is yours for sale?


 
Nope.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Nope.:msp_biggrin:


 
I start the bidding at 5 bucks. :msp_smile:


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

This spring me&a buddy sawed up a downed pine tree in his yard. He had a new MS290 20" and i had my year old MS390 24". He was wishing he had initially got the MS390. And guess what, we're just homeowners!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I sorta doubt that Stumpy. You seem to be doing a good job on your work. I've made scrap metal out of a few jugs. But I knew I was pushing the limits when I did it. If you are like me you just have to know how much is too much.


 
Thanks.

So far I haven't scraped a jug yet, but have had to fire up the tig to fix a couple. Just been lucky so far. I figure there is two types of porters, those that have scraped a jug & those who are gonna scrap one. Just hop when I do that it's not an expensive one:msp_w00t:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I sorta doubt that Stumpy. You seem to be doing a good job on your work. I've made scrap metal out of a few jugs. But I knew I was pushing the limits when I did it. If you are like me you just have to know how much is too much.


 
I'm really hoping this hasn't happened within the last week, or so..............:msp_unsure:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> This spring me&a buddy sawed up a downed pine tree in his yard. He had a new MS290 20" and i had my year old MS390 24". He was wishing he had initially got the MS390. And guess what, we're just homo's!


 
Fixed it fer ya, well maybee just fer my entertianment:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> I'm really hoping this hasn't happened within the last week, or so..............:msp_unsure:


 
I'm not saying your MS390 will explode in your first hour of testing, but i will say that this would be a fantastic time to invest in a nice flip down face shield. We only get one set of eyes.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> I'm not saying your MS390 will explode in your first hour of testing, but i will say that this would be a fantastic time to invest in a nice flip down face shield. We only get one set of eyes.


 
Audible, I always appreciate the ray of sunshine you consistently cast upon every thread you visit.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Audible, I always appreciate the ray of sunshine you consistently cast upon every thread you visit.


 
Q: what's the difference between your MS390 and my MS390?

A: mine is not currently in a cardboard box being kicked.:spam:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So far I haven't scraped a jug yet, but have had to fire up the tig to fix a couple. Just been lucky so far. I figure there is two types of porters, those that have scraped a jug & those who are gonna scrap one. Just hop when I do that it's not an expensive one:msp_w00t:



I've not had any that wouldn't still run, just not like I wanted them to. I've raised the port timing too high on a couple and lost to much low end torque. They still make good saws for cutting up toothpicks. 

I'm over building high rpm screamers. Now I build saws strictly for torque, if it won't pull in bigger wood it's a waste of a good saw imo.



Jon1212 said:


> I'm really hoping this hasn't happened within the last week, or so..............:msp_unsure:



I think you are gonna like the new and improved 390. The chain that it was wearing in the videos I shot had the rakers a bit low for a 64cc saw. I'll do much better with a less aggressive chain on it. The rakers were at around .040 on that chain. 

I'm looking forward to hearing your report on it.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> I'm not saying your MS390 will explode in your first hour of testing, but i will say that this would be a fantastic time to invest in a nice flip down face shield. We only get one set of eyes.


 
Stumpy and myself both "liked" this post. Jonathan did not!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> *I've not had any that wouldn't still run, just not like I wanted them to. I've raised the port timing too high on a couple and lost to much low end torque*. They still make good saws for cutting up toothpicks.
> 
> I'm over building high rpm screamers. Now I build saws strictly for torque, if it won't pull in bigger wood it's a waste of a good saw imo.



I thought thats what I done with the 290, but after I got some fuel through it. It kept gittin stronger & stronger. I was more than happy with it after it was broke in.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I start the bidding at 5 bucks. :msp_smile:


 
I'll see your five and raise you five more.
I know its a lot for a 390, but Af used to own it. And it has slept with Kombi. Its darn near a celebrity itself.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> I'll see your five and raise you five more.
> I know its a lot for a 390, but Af used to own it. And it has slept with Kombi. Its darn near a celebrity itself.


 
Is Kombi one of those Kardashian girls? Or do you mean Kombi Bryant the basketball player?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I thought thats what I done with the 290, but after I got some fuel through it. It kept gittin stronger & stronger. I was more than happy with it after it was broke in.


 
Yeah Stump I bet once it got strong enough, this is what you used for your full body shaving. Y'all better get a new chain after that.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Is Kombi one of those Kardashian girls?



No, but they both wear extensions and get jobs done for guys.


----------



## wendell (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> This spring me&a buddy sawed up a downed pine tree in his yard. He had a new MS290 20" and i had my year old MS390 24". He was wishing he had initially got the MS390. And guess what, we're just homeowners!


 
You've got a buddy?!?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

wendell said:


> You've got a buddy?!?



I know right????

Who woulda thunk it???


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

wendell said:


> You've got a buddy?!?


 
I refuse to be insulted by a gay sex enthusiast named wendell.


----------



## wendell (Aug 24, 2011)

Wasn't meant to be an insult. I was just genuinely surprised.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

wendell said:


> You've got a buddy?!?


 


audible fart said:


> I refuse to be insulted by a gay sex enthusiast named wendell.


 


wendell said:


> Wasn't meant to be an insult. I was just genuinely surprised.


 
When-dull I find it completely plausible that AF has more than one "buddy"........................schizophrenia provides numerous opportunities for the afflicted to interact with "buddies". And let's not forget the corpses in his chest freezer, nor the poor girl in the pit in his livingroom that has to "put the lotion on its skin"


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this the way you savages treat a recent earthquake victim?


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Unsubscribing. This is some sick crap.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Unsubscribing. This is some sick crap.


 
Seventeen pages later, and now you realized that?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

In the vein of ghey and vile, have you fellers seen the painful to look at thread I started???


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> In the vein of ghey and vile, have you fellers seen the painful to look at thread I started???


 
I looked at it, but the saw looked dumb and i got bored.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> In the vein of ghey and vile, have you fellers seen the painful to look at thread I started???


 
I saw a few, so I'm unclear as to which you are referring?

*The awful porting on the Dolmar*

*A day in the life of Audible Fart*

*Stumphusky getting a "Brazillian" waxing*

*Cjcocn competing in the highjump*

*Stihl Sawing judging a Chili Cookoff*

In my opinion these all seem pretty painful to view.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> I saw a few, so I'm unclear as to which you are referring?
> 
> *The awful porting on the Dolmar*
> 
> ...




Stihl Sawing judging a Chili Cookoff??? Ain't gonna happen. He would #### himself.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> In the vein of ghey and vile, have you fellers seen the painful to look at thread I started???


 
Is it a sticky?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Is it a sticky?


 
Now that's kind of personal. Hey I thought you unsubscribed from this thread?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Is it a sticky?


 
Would you like it to be???


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Now that's kind of personal. Hey I thought you unsubscribed from this thread?


 
It's like watching a train crash. You want to look away, but you just can't.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Would you like it to be???


 
How many points do you need? I can do that for you. I ain't sitting on mine like Santa is.
BTW, thats the same filter. Junk it. Its not worth fixing. It will never pull a 24" bar. :msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_thumbup:Send me the filter and put a magnaflow on it, like AF did with his Command Pro in the TOYoda.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> How many points do you need? I can do that for you. I ain't sitting on mine like Santa is.
> BTW, thats the same filter. Junk it. Its not worth fixing. It will never pull a 24" bar. :msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_tongue::msp_thumbup:Send me the filter and put a magnaflow on it, like AF did with his Command Pro in the TOYoda.


 
It may be gone already. :yoyo:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

Moobs, I gotta hand it to ya buddy. You deff live up to yer name. You done figured out how to bring Off topic to the chainsaw forum


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Moobs, I gotta hand it to ya buddy. You deff live up to yer name. You done figured out how to bring Off topic to the chainsaw forum


 
I'm hoping we can all learn to coexist peacefully. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm hoping we can all learn to coexist peacefully. :msp_biggrin:


 
What would you do if stihlsawing did a bunch of meth then barged into your shop with a MS390 and some new parts for it to make it a hot saw. And he trained a .357 on you and told you to build the most awesome MS390 the world has ever known?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> What would you do if stihlsawing did a bunch of meth then barged into your shop with a MS390 and some new parts for it to make it a hot saw. And he trained a .357 on you and told you to build the most awesome MS390 the world has ever known?


 
I would calmly wait for him to #### his pants and disarm him. 

Silly boy, ask a real question. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I would calmly wait for him to #### his pants and disarm him.
> 
> Silly boy, ask a real question. :msp_ohmy:


 
What would you do if a midget from "The Pas" brought you an echo CS370 and gave you a backrub while you modded it?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> What would you do if a midget from "The Pas" brought you an echo CS370 and gave you a backrub while you modded it?


 
I sure hope he brought a stepstool to stand on, otherwise that ain't no back rub.


----------



## REJ2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Ho's, thought i was lost fer a minute.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 24, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> I sure hope he brought a stepstool to stand on, otherwise that ain't no back rub.


 
He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother by The Hollies Songfacts


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm hoping we can all learn to coexist peacefully. :msp_biggrin:


 
I thought we were supposed to find a member to attack and all jump on him like cjcocn jumps on a unsuspecting truck driver at the Flying J.


----------



## DSS (Aug 24, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I thought we were supposed to find a member to attack and all jump on him like cjcocn jumps on a unsuspecting truck driver at the Flying J.


 
That's not till saturday, silly.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

stihlaficionado said:


> He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother by The Hollies Songfacts


 
Hey Man! WTF! This thread is about porting saw...................err...no wait it's about giving each other crap(No offense SS)......err..no wait, it's about something more off topic, or was it about chainsaws........well one thing I know it wasn't about is some freakin' song facts! Whoa! Knock that crap off!


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I thought we were supposed to find a member to attack and all jump on him like cjcocn jumps on a unsuspecting truck driver at the Flying J.


 
I believe this is referred to as an "ankle tackle"


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 24, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey Man! WTF! This thread is about porting saw...................err...no wait it's about giving each other crap(No offense SS)......err..no wait, it's about something more off topic, or was it about chainsaws........well one thing I know it wasn't about is some freakin' song facts! Whoa! Knock that crap off!


 
The little folk always must be protected


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I thought we were supposed to find a member to attack and all jump on him like cjcocn jumps on a unsuspecting truck driver at the Flying J.


 
Cjcocn testified to prosecutors that he would storm into their stall and chloroform the truckers mid dump and have his way with them right there.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm hoping we can all learn to coexist peacefully. :msp_biggrin:


 
War by Edwin Starr Songfacts

:jester:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I thought we were supposed to find a member to attack and all jump on him like cjcocn jumps on a unsuspecting truck driver at the Flying J.


 


DSS said:


> That's not till saturday, silly.


 


Jon1212 said:


> Hey Man! WTF! This thread is about porting saw...................err...no wait it's about giving each other crap(No offense SS)......err..no wait, it's about something more off topic, or was it about chainsaws........well one thing I know it wasn't about is some freakin' song facts! Whoa! Knock that crap off!


 


Jon1212 said:


> I believe this is referred to as an "ankle tackle"


 


stihlaficionado said:


> The little folk always must be protected


 


audible fart said:


> Cjcocn testified to prosecutors that he would storm into their stall and chloroform the truckers mid dump and have his way with them right there.


 
Teehee teehee, I sure hope Darin doesn't read any of these last 18 pages, or so. Otherwise we are all so busted.........teehee.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Aug 24, 2011)

I recall someone running around the flying J in Gary, IN in his socks and underwear. Could that have been Cjcocn, or was it some other weirdo from Gary?


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> I recall someone running around the flying J in Gary, IN in his socks and underwear. Could that have been Cjcocn, or was it some other weirdo from Gary?


 
It was probably him. He went by the name of Shirley back in those days. You'd always hear him on the CB at truckstops talking to guys that sounded like Jerry Reed and arranging meetings.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 24, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> I recall someone running around the flying J in Gary, IN in his socks and underwear. Could that have been Cjcocn, or was it some other weirdo from Gary?


 
If the perpetrator appeared to be wearing child size garments then there is a good chance it was the aforementioned diminutive fella from "The Pas"


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> It was probably him. He went by the name of Shirley back in those days. You'd always hear him on the CB at truckstops talking to guys that sounded like Jerry Reed and arranging meetings.


 
That wouldn’t be Shirley the lot lizard would it?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Cjcocn testified to prosecutors that he would storm into their stall and chloroform the truckers mid dump and have his way with them right there.


 
Does he wipe them first?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 24, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> I recall someone running around the flying J in Gary, IN in his socks and underwear. Could that have been Cjcocn, or was it some other weirdo from Gary?


 
Gary, Indiana, could have been one of the Jackson 5. :biggrin:


----------



## DSS (Aug 24, 2011)

:arg::arg::notrolls2:


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 24, 2011)

DSS said:


> :arg::arg::notrolls2:


 
Back to your milker, Daisy.


----------



## logging22 (Aug 24, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> I see how it is now:msp_angry::hmm3grin2orange:


 
King port a saw is way too busy for little ole me.:msp_unsure:


----------



## audible fart (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta be careful with those MS390 air filters. They're definately not an ideal design. The air filtration is actually fat better on my CS370. The weirdo mechanic at a poorly stocked local stihl dealer said he uses a piece of panty hose as a pre filter.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> What would you do if a midget from "The Pas" brought you an echo CS370 and gave you a backrub while you modded it?


 


Jon1212 said:


> I sure hope he brought a stepstool to stand on, otherwise that ain't no back rub.



What he said. 

This thread has been an invaluable tool to bring CF and OT together. Thanks for all who have muddied the waters.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

logging22 said:


> King port a saw is way too busy for little ole me.:msp_unsure:


 
You may not have a choice, I know where those 084's are at. I could just git em & build one.:biggrin:


----------



## logging22 (Aug 24, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> You may not have a choice, I know where those 084's are at. I could just git em & build one.:biggrin:


 
Do what ya gotta do bro. I have one remember.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> You may not have a choice, I know where those 084's are at. I could just git em & build one.:biggrin:


 
Don't be knockin me outta work now Strumpet!!!! :msp_mad:


----------



## logging22 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Don't be knockin me outta work now Strumpet!!!! :msp_mad:


 
Kick em in the knee brother.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Don't be knockin me outta work now Strumpet!!!! :msp_mad:


 
Sorry buddy, just bustin the big guys balls. I do have allot on my plate right now. I'll have to see if'n there's enough 084 pieces fer both of us to build him one. Now that would be sweet. *Mooberized 084 VS Stumpbroke 084. *


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Kick em in the knee brother.


 
Short as he is if I kick him it would hit him in the chest.

I would never do that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Sorry buddy, just bustin the big guys balls. I do have allot on my plate right now. I'll have to see if'n there's enough 084 pieces fer both of us to build him one. Now that would be sweet. *Mooberized 084 VS Stumpbroke 084. *


 
:msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell (Aug 24, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Don't be knockin me outta work now Strumpet!!!! :msp_mad:


 
Work?!? I thought people were just takin' some sympathy on ya'.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 24, 2011)

wendell said:


> Work?!? I thought people were just takin' some sympathy on ya'.



Now that would be a first. I need no sympathy. I don't even understand the concept.

Empathy and sympathy. I got a story for ya there.

Sympathy:

Two guys are standing on a river bank. One jumps in but can't swim. The other feels sympathy for him so he jumps in the river with him to save his friend. They both end up drowning.

Empathy:

Two guys are standing on a river bank. One jumps in but can't swim. The other understands his dilemma but in no way wants to end up in danger with him. So he casts a rope out. His friend then can use the tools provided to save himself.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Now that would be a first. I need no sympathy. I don't even understand the concept.
> 
> Empathy and sympathy. I got a story for ya there.
> 
> ...


 
Deep man, very deep


----------



## wendell (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Now that would be a first. I need no sympathy. I don't even understand the concept.
> 
> Empathy and sympathy. I got a story for ya there.
> 
> ...


 
I have sympathy for your CAD.

I have empathy for your delusions.


----------



## Currently (Aug 25, 2011)

Friend of mine once told me that sympathy is located between sh*t and syphillis in the dictionary ...


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Now that would be a first. I need no sympathy. I don't even understand the concept.
> 
> Empathy and sympathy. I got a story for ya there.
> 
> ...


 
my empathy is tempered by my God given Grace as a redneck and my USN training: 
I'd toss in the properly secured rope along with a USCG approved lifering, but only after I got done laughing at your dumbass for falling in the creek.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2011)

OK now I'm beginning to experience apathy. :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> OK now I'm beginning to experience apathy. :bang::bang::bang:


 
Your wife wants some virility.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 25, 2011)

*Man. We should have KNOWN better than to leave you miscreants alone in the CS forum.*



Jon1212 said:


> When-dull I find it completely plausible that AF has more than one "buddy"........................schizophrenia provides numerous opportunities for the afflicted to interact with "buddies". And let's not forget the corpses in his chest freezer, nor the poor girl in the pit in his livingroom that has to "put the lotion on its skin"


 
It put's the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again........:jester:

I just got caught up on the 4 strangest pages of insanity that I've read on AS since the 5-word thread. About spit my coffee on the computer. You guys are a riot...


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 25, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> It put's the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again........:jester:
> 
> I just got caught up on the 4 strangest pages of insanity that I've read on AS since the 5-word thread. About spit my coffee on the computer. You guys are a riot...


 
Wow! Aaron that is some high praise indeed, but my question to you is, after being so thoroughly entertained by this Circus of Miscreants and Sarcastics, how much "rep" did you hand out?...............*cricket*............*cricket*.............*cricket*.............yeah, that's what I thought...........:msp_sad::msp_sad:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 25, 2011)

Currently said:


> Friend of mine once told me that sympathy is located between sh*t and syphillis in the dictionary ...


 
Oh yeah? Well "reputation" is between "repulsive", and "retard". So here's some reputation for you.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 25, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Wow! Aaron that is some high praise indeed, but my question to you is, after being so thoroughly entertained by this Circus of Miscreants and Sarcastics, how much "rep" did you hand out?...............*cricket*............*cricket*.............*cricket*.............yeah, that's what I thought...........:msp_sad::msp_sad:


 
Well? I put my tall boots on to wade through the last few pages, and reped all you ho's... :msp_wink:


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 25, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Wow! Aaron that is some high praise indeed, but my question to you is, after being so thoroughly entertained by this Circus of Miscreants and Sarcastics, how much "rep" did you hand out?...............*cricket*............*cricket*.............*cricket*.............yeah, that's what I thought...........:msp_sad::msp_sad:


 
Repped those I could. Most of you miscreants have received rep from me recently and the system won't let me hitcha again until I spread it around more...................................and you're in that group. Look at your rep log....:jester:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 25, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Well? I put my tall boots on to wade through the last few pages, and reped all you ho's... :msp_wink:


 
Not bad fer the chainsaw forum.
I guess I'll not hold a grudge against Moobs fer his 390 thread gittin more attn than my 290 thread. I guess I'll let it die off into never never land.:wink2:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 25, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Not bad fer the chainsaw forum.
> I guess I'll not hold a grudge against Moobs fer his 390 thread gittin more attn than my 290 thread. I guess I'll let it die off into never never land.:wink2:


 
Until you get the 039...
:big_smile:
Then it's "Rep Orgy" all over again!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 25, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> Until you get the 039...
> :big_smile:
> Then it's "Rep Orgy" all over again!!!


 
Does me, myself & I plus KY count as an orgy?????:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 25, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Does me, myself & I plus KY count as an orgy?????:msp_ohmy:


 
Errr... Maybe??? As long as Les is at least in the same room...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## audible fart (Aug 25, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> Not bad fer the chainsaw forum.
> I guess I'll not hold a grudge against Moobs fer his 390 thread gittin more attn than my 290 thread. I guess I'll let it die off into never never land.:wink2:


 
You could compare the MS290 vs MS390 to the rock bands Coldplay vs U2.
One is a smaller version of the other one and they both suck.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Wow! Aaron that is some high praise indeed, but my question to you is, after being so thoroughly entertained by this Circus of Miscreants and Sarcastics, how much "rep" did you hand out?...............*cricket*............*cricket*.............*cricket*.............yeah, that's what I thought...........:msp_sad::msp_sad:


 


Eccentric said:


> Repped those I could. Most of you miscreants have received rep from me recently and the system won't let me hitcha again until I spread it around more...................................and you're in that group. Look at your rep log....:jester:


 
Man Aaron, I sure am gonna be embarassed:redface:..........oh wait here it is I found it.........wait this can't be right........it says here you last sent me some rep on 06/21/2011......well at least it was in the current season............










:msp_biggrin: Just kiddin' man I have no idea how to check this.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Man Aaron, I sure am gonna be embarassed:redface:..........oh wait here it is I found it.........wait this can't be right........it says here you last sent me some rep on 06/21/2011......well at least it was in the current season............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Speaking of things we don't know how to check. When is your saw going to be there???


----------



## audible fart (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of things we don't know how to check. When is your saw going to be there???


 
How many days do think he'll let this'll drag out before he figures out you punked him?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Speaking of things we don't know how to check. When is your saw going to be there???


 
Well according to UPS, the parcel left Sparta at 9:09pm on 8/22, and 36 hours later it left Memphis (10:36am 8/24) for the long trip to Sacramento due to deliver by end of day on 8/29. 
This begs the question, did they carry it on horseback from Sparta to Memphis?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Well according to UPS, the parcel left Sparta at 9:09pm on 8/22, and 36 hours later it left Memphis (10:36am 8/24) for the long trip to Sacramento due to deliver by end of day on 8/29.
> This begs the question, did they carry it on horseback from Sparta to Memphis?



Sparta to Memphis is less that a 5 hr drive so........

They took it out and cut some cookies????


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 25, 2011)

audible fart said:


> How many days do think he'll let this'll drag out before he figures out you punked him?


 
English isn't your primary language, is it?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> English isn't your primary language, is it?



No. But he speaks dumbass very fluently.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 25, 2011)

Ha! You'll have to forgive me, i got freaked out by the storm so i used that to justify buying some K2 blue.


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 25, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Ha! You'll have to forgive me, i got freaked out by the storm so i used that to justify buying some K2 blue.


 
How does a storm make you run out and buy colored lubricant.............oh K2........got it........nevermind. Get on with yo' bad self.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2011)

audible fart said:


> Ha! You'll have to forgive me, i got freaked out by the storm so i used that to justify buying some K2 blue.


 
Dang, an artificial stoner.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Dang, an artificial stoner.


 
hard times require cheaper highs:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 25, 2011)

stihlaficionado said:


> hard times require cheaper highs:msp_biggrin:


 
Kids nowadays will huff anything, won't they


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 25, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Kids nowadays will huff anything, won't they


 
yup. the feds will eventually outlaw synthetic ganja


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 25, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Man Aaron, I sure am gonna be embarassed:redface:..........oh wait here it is I found it.........wait this can't be right........it says here you last sent me some rep on 06/21/2011......well at least it was in the current season............
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin: Just kiddin' man I have no idea how to check this.


 
It's on the bottom of your Settings page. only shows the last 20 or so reps you got though. I see you got me on 8/21/11. Think I hit you a few days before that.....................................................when the little XL showed up unexpectedly. Sent you my "thanks" in the rep message IIRC. I have to hit what.....................75 other people before I can get you again............and I can only hit something like 5 per day before I reload? You do the math...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
So THERE..:jester:



I knew you were kiddin' bro. Just giving a bit back. BTW...........................did you receive that M.O. I sent?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> It's on the bottom of your Settings page. only shows the last 20 or so reps you got though. I see you got me on 8/21/11. Think I hit you a few days before that.....................................................when the little XL showed up unexpectedly. Sent you my "thanks" in the rep message IIRC. I have to hit what.....................75 other people before I can get you again............*and I can only hit something like 5 per day before I reload?* You do the math...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
It's ten these days. Just so you know.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It's ten these days. Just so you know.


 
Cool! I oughta be able to hit Mr "Where's my MS(Mooberized Stihl)390???" soon...


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 25, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> It's on the bottom of your Settings page. only shows the last 20 or so reps you got though. I see you got me on 8/21/11. Think I hit you a few days before that.....................................................when the little XL showed up unexpectedly. Sent you my "thanks" in the rep message IIRC. I have to hit what.....................75 other people before I can get you again............and I can only hit something like 5 per day before I reload? You do the math...
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 
Yep, I got this M.O. that kind of looks like some of that Canadian paper Cjcocn is always paying truckers with at FlyingJ's


----------



## DSS (Aug 25, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Cool! I oughta be able to hit Mr "Where's my MS(Mooberized Stihl)390???" soon...


 
Never mind that. Hit the cow.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 25, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Yep, I got this M.O. that kind of looks like some of that Canadian paper Cjcocn is always paying truckers with at FlyingJ's


 
Unlike Cjcocn's "funny money"..................that M.O.'s good at any bank.........................and isn't followed by a GHB laced Natural Lite, duct tape, or a gerbal......:jester:


----------



## willbarryrec (Aug 25, 2011)

Man I'm not sure why I waded through the last 23 pages...But I did get some laughs out of it .....ya'll are nuts..


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 25, 2011)

DSS said:


> Never mind that. Hit the cow.


 
Done Chris!

Unlike _*some*_ people here.........................................this is the _*first*_ time that I can point at a cow and say, "I hit it!":jester:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 25, 2011)

willbarryrec said:


> Man I'm not sure why I waded through the last 23 pages...But I did get some laughs out of it .....ya'll are nuts..


 
Come back anytime. We're here all week!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 25, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Come back anytime. We're here all week!


 
now don't scare the newb


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 25, 2011)

willbarryrec said:


> Man I'm not sure why I waded through the last 23 pages...But I did get some laughs out of it .....ya'll are nuts..


 
Abd yer a better man fer doin so:tongue2:


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 27, 2011)

Jonathan.........................ya get the MMMS390 Back yet? I expect a report on my desk by Monday morning!!!!


----------



## audible fart (Aug 29, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Jonathan.........................ya get the MMMS390 Back yet? I expect a report on my desk by Monday morning!!!!


 
Is anyone else getting suspicious?


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 29, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> Jonathan.........................ya get the MMMS390 Back yet? I expect a report on my desk by Monday morning!!!!


 
Aaron, I should have the saw by the end of day tomorrow according to UPS Tracking.




audible fart said:


> Is anyone else getting suspicious?


 
AF, when you say suspicious do you mean like when the truck drivers are a bit wary of your evening dress attire offset by your adams apple, when "trolling" the parking lot.


----------



## wendell (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, at least while it is in the brown truck it can't blow up. 

J/K Randy, someday I hope to own a Mooberized saw!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 29, 2011)

wendell said:


> Well, at least while it is in the brown truck it can't blow up.
> 
> J/K Randy, someday I hope to own a Mooberized saw!


 
It's every kids dream:msp_unsure:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey I finally got my saw back from Mistermaimed, and I have just opened up the box to get a peek at it, and..........View attachment 197273
What The F###!!!!!! That S### isn't Funny.


----------



## audible fart (Aug 30, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey I finally got my saw back from Mistermaimed, and I have just opened up the box to get a peek at it, and..........View attachment 197273
> What The F###!!!!!! That S### isn't Funny.


 
Screw it. That looks cooler than an MS390.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 30, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> Hey I finally got my saw back from Mistermaimed, and I have just opened up the box to get a peek at it, and..........View attachment 197273
> What The F###!!!!!! That S### isn't Funny.


 


audible fart said:


> Screw it. That looks cooler than an MS390.


 
+1


You want a boxfull of those (in pieces) Jon?:jester:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2011)

Eccentric said:


> +1
> 
> 
> You want a boxfull of those (in pieces) Jon?:jester:


 
Aaron, I'll let you go ahead and keep those POS's. I've still got magnesium in my shoulder from the last MiniMac I "fixed"


----------



## wendell (Aug 30, 2011)

That Randy is quite the magician. Wonder if he can pull a rabbit out of his hat, too?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2011)

Good trade????? Right?!?!?!? :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> That Randy is quite the magician. Wonder if he can pull a rabbit out of his hat, too?


 

Ahhh, When-Dull you a r e s o # # # # # # # b o r i n g.....................:tire: ..zzzzz....zzzzz......zzzzz


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 30, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Good trade????? Right?!?!?!? :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


 
Unless you Mastermoobed the MiniMac.otstir:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Good trade????? Right?!?!?!? :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


 
All kidding aside Randy, the saw looks great, and hopefully I'll get to use it here pretty soon.










By the way do I owe you any extra for the Hickory that came with the saw?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 30, 2011)

Jon1212 said:


> All kidding aside Randy, the saw looks great, and hopefully I'll get to use it here pretty soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The wood was free my friend. Now take that bad boy outside and scare the neighbor's cat. You gotta hear how much better it sounds!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jon1212 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> The wood was free my friend. Now take that bad boy outside and scare the neighbor's cat. You gotta hear how much better it sounds!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Randy,
I put my bar and chain on the 390, and I managed to get some fuel into this saw. Man I don't know about scaring any cats, but it sure did scare the #### out of my Chocolate Lab, and a couple of my employees. I can't wait to get this into some Oak trees, and give it a real test.
Thanks again,
Jonathan

p.s. Why does the inside of the muffler mod say Budweiser?.................just kidding, it looks great.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Sep 19, 2012)

*rezsure-wreckting the dead*

Yes, you truly are one SICK phuckin' bunch! Now I know I'm in the right place anyway.

1. That was a total waste of time for the most part.
2. I did give out all my daily rep :hmm3grin2orange:
3. Why no squish?
4. "Huff" 2-stroke exhaust fumes kids, you'll live longer
5. One regret, wasn't wearing waders and riding on a backhoe, hum...
6. Rep Ho's don't need "Rep-a-ho's" they need cash and rock
7. puff " pass
8.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 19, 2012)

Naked Arborist said:


> Yes, you truly are one SICK phuckin' bunch! Now I know I'm in the right place anyway.
> 
> 1. That was a total waste of time for the most part.
> 2. I did give out all my daily rep :hmm3grin2orange:
> ...



Repped!!!!!!!


----------



## redunshee (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking at the muff mod Randy did (post#5). Both mufflers on my 290 and 029 Super with Baileys kit have the internal baffle parrallel(sp) to the exhaust port. In Randy's post it appears he is drilling out the baffle holes by going thru the new opening he made in the front of the muffler. What am i missing? Seeing as how my new front opening(same as Randy's) is open all the way to the cylinder exhaust port, the baffle holes don't seem to play a part in freeing up the exhaust gasses anymore. Am I looking at his picture wrong?
Bob


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 20, 2012)

redunshee said:


> Looking at the muff mod Randy did (post#5). Both mufflers on my 290 and 029 Super with Baileys kit have the internal baffle parrallel(sp) to the exhaust port. In Randy's post it appears he is drilling out the baffle holes by going thru the new opening he made in the front of the muffler. What am i missing? Seeing as how my new front opening(same as Randy's) is open all the way to the cylinder exhaust port, the baffle holes don't seem to play a part in freeing up the exhaust gasses anymore. Am I looking at his picture wrong?
> Bob



In that picture I was milling the opening in the front of the muffler. You are spot on that the baffle is bypassed by cutting that recess out.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 6, 2016)

Update: This saw is still going strong.


----------



## CR888 (Feb 6, 2016)

Everyone and their dog has a ported pro saw that they sunk so much $$$ into they don't wanna scratch, get dirty and cretainly not put anywhere near wood. I like the idea of making the most out of a ranch style saw that is used as a daily driver. I am sure my friend Shalomron would agree!


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 19, 2016)

CR888 said:


> Everyone and their dog has a ported pro saw that they sunk so much $$$ into they don't wanna scratch, get dirty and cretainly not put anywhere near wood. I like the idea of making the most out of a ranch style saw that is used as a daily driver. *I am sure my friend Shalomron would agree!*



Yes, I can guarantee he would.


----------



## Reesedlightning (Dec 31, 2022)

Sorry to dig up an old thread. Currently working on one of these and it would be awesome to see the pics that were originally posted. Any way to revive expired pictures? I’m trying to view them on an iPhone. Could that be the problem?


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Dec 31, 2022)

A lot of pictures were lost years ago to a hack. 
I phone works


----------



## Woodanhor (Dec 31, 2022)

@Mastermind Worksaws was original poster 
Maybe he can help you


----------



## Reesedlightning (Dec 31, 2022)

Woodanhor said:


> @Mastermind Worksaws was original poster
> Maybe he can help you


Thanks! I shot him a DM but no reply yet. I’d imagine he’s a pretty busy guy.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 31, 2022)

Yukon Stihl said:


> A lot of pictures were lost years ago to a hack.
> I phone works


That was sad as a poo ton of great pics and info were lost. I had many pics and videos posted that I was too stupid to back up.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 31, 2022)

Reesedlightning said:


> Thanks! I shot him a DM but no reply yet. I’d imagine he’s a pretty busy guy.


I hate to bust your bubble sir but I really doubt Randy will be replying to a PM on AS. Shoot me a PM.


----------

